# Im no mechanic , but what oil you guys using ? Synthetic ? Conventional ?



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Heck i was always a beleiver that oil is oil and your paying the overpriced dollar for just the name on the jug. And the argument that conventional does the job just as good as synthetic. Well , what are you using and have you sensed a difference ? 10w is 10w right ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

On my personal toys I run Royal Purple full synthetic oil with an extended change interval.

Yea... There is no difference between oils...
Just use the cheapest shiot you can find...
And never change it until it looks like tar on the dipstick...:laughing:


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Shaffers 10w 30w


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

I've never had a problem running conventional, compared to synthetic.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a re-manufactured {not re-built, I learned that there is a difference} engine in my work van. Chevy 350 V-8. I have been putting Mobil 1 full synthetic in it.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Amsoil fluids. I have only been using it since 02, love the stuff.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mobile one synthetic. I clean and lube my guns with it as well.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I use synthetic and extended life oil filters. At 10,000 miles per change, I save myself two cycles. However, I do check the dip stick closely when filling up after 8K.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Seems like most run with synthetic. Guess synthetic it is


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Mobile one synthetic. I clean and lube my guns with it as well.


I used to do this with my ar's . but running suppressed , bad idea. Blows gases to your face sometimes and the oil burns my face and forarms. Froglube all the way now


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Redwood said:


> On my personal toys I run Royal Purple full synthetic oil with an extended change interval.
> 
> Yea... There is no difference between oils...
> Just use the cheapest shiot you can find...
> And never change it until it looks like tar on the dipstick...:laughing:


Was the tar joke the only joke in there lol ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

My engine says 5w-30 but after talking to one of my friends that seriously knows cars and diesels, I went to 10w-30. I was able to notice an immediate change for the better. Drives much smoother now and the lifters sound better.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I've heard of that before too. Why do manufacturers do this sometimes ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> I've heard of that before too. Why do manufacturers do this sometimes ?


To get better mpg.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> I use synthetic and extended life oil filters. At 10,000 miles per change, I save myself two cycles. However, I do check the dip stick closely when filling up after 8K.












A fellow told me a long time ago that if I'm changing my oil every 3,000 miles and using synthetic, that I'm throwing my money away. But I still change it every 3k-4k.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Was the tar joke the only joke in there lol ?


I think that whole second part was sarcasm...:laughing:
The tar will keep the oil pressure up high though...:laughing:

Really as far as conventional vs synthetic goes...

Conventional motor oil comes out of the ground and is refined into a lubricating oil then has additives blended in to make it suitable for use in an engine...

Synthetic motor oil is specifically made from the start designed for use in an engine...

Which do you think would be superior?:whistling2:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

After I got out I worked at a Jiffy Lube in PB CA. I was told after 10K? never switch from conventional to synthetic, under the theory conv. builds a film and switching to syn. strips it away creating a larger tolerance. All I know is SHT flows down hill and don't chew your fingernails. 

All of my vehicles run conventional, so thats what I stick with. If I were to buy a new truck, I'd go synthetic.... but buying new seems to be a waste IMHO.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> After I got out I worked at a Jiffy Lube in PB CA. I was told after 10K? never switch from conventional to synthetic, under the theory conv. builds a film and switching to syn. strips it away creating a larger tolerance. All I know is SHT flows down hill and don't chew your fingernails.
> 
> All of my vehicles run conventional, so thats what I stick with. If I were to buy a new truck, I'd go synthetic.... but buying new seems to be a waste IMHO.


You do want to avoid using synthetics until after break in...

Switching to synthetics in an older engine is pretty much a myth unless it is badly worn and the seals are bad. After the gunk strips away it will be a leaker...


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Redwood said:


> I think that whole second part was sarcasm...:laughing:
> The tar will keep the oil pressure up high though...:laughing:
> 
> Really as far as conventional vs synthetic goes...
> ...


Whistling for sure would be superior


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I just use rotella on my trucks at three gallons a oil change synthetic maybe a little expensive.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> I just use rotella on my trucks at three gallons a oil change synthetic maybe a little expensive.


And how often do you change the oil?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Redwood said:


> And how often do you change the oil?


 6000 miles


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> 6000 miles


Sounds like you are ignoring the savings of the extended interval oil changes synthetics would allow...

$15 a gallon for conventional vs $24 for full synthetic & labor...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Sounds like you are ignoring the savings of the extended interval oil changes synthetics would allow... $15 a gallon for conventional vs $24 for full synthetic & labor...


 So double the cost for 3000 miles? Or is it more than 10000 miles between oil changes.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

You can send in your oil to blackstone laboratories and they will do a analysis on it and a break down how your motor is running and suggest oil change intervals


http://m.blackstone-labs.com/OrderTestKit


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> So double the cost for 3000 miles? Or is it more than 10000 miles between oil changes.


Yes, going longer than 10,000...

The Royal Purple HPS I use is a 15,000 mile oil...

If you use the analysis that Hillside suggested you can probably go quite a bit more and do it safely...

Spectrographic Oil Analysis has other benefits as well as in addition to testing the oils lubricating performance they can detect metal levels from wear in the engine...

We used an oil analysis program on the F-111 jet engines back in the 70's and it would actually tell us when an engine should come out of the plane for rebuilding and it would also specify sometimes down to the individual part that was wearing by the metal particles that were in the oil and the amounts...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I like synthetic if only to get away from using crude. I ride a motorcycle for the same reason and when electric motors get strong enough to move a 4 ton plumbing truck, I'll switch in a heartbeat.

And yes, I don't want to work today.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When I worked at Jiffy Lube we had a purple machine we called Barney that would strip all the oil build up from the internals of an engine. Next door was a small rip-off car lot. One day he brought a Durango in to have us clean it up. At 60k I don't think the oil had ever been changed. It was so bad you couldn't even pull the dipstick out. Came in sounding good and left with a horrible knocking noise. We all had a good laugh.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I use Amsoil 15w40 synthetic diesel & marine oil. Love the stuff, go 15,000 miles between changes and even them its still good consistency. They also have a lab to send samples to as well


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I use Amsoil 15w40 synthetic diesel & marine oil. Love the stuff, go 15,000 miles between changes and even them its still good consistency. They also have a lab to send samples to as well


I use the same oil and amsoil diesel fuel additive for lube and clean of injectors.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

OK Ok . I'll be one honest guy. I use regular oil, usually what ever the quick change places have. Sometimes I go way too long between changes. I buy all my vehicles used. Mostly way over a 100,000 and I go over 200,000 if I can but I have never stopped using a vehicle because of engine failure. So don't feel bad. Change your oil at factory recommended intervals and that isn't 3000 miles. I bet most times its 5000 or 6000 and you will be fine.

Now watch me loose an engine now.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

I hate em but you cant beat walmarts oil prices


----------

